# what is the legal status for 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene în Europe?



## leoleoleo28 (Jun 30, 2022)

what is the legal status for 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene în Europe?


----------



## HEISENBERG

The substance is not controlled in the vast majority of countries.


----------



## leoleoleo28

HEISENBERG said:


> The substance is not controlled in the vast majority of countries.



HEISENBERGWhat about Romania?, if you have any idea


----------



## HEISENBERG

leoleoleo28 said:


> What about Romania?, if you have any idea



leoleoleo28


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/resources/categories/shipping-from-europe.2/?prefix_id[0]=4


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Romanian precursor law is a joke


----------

